# lamictal/ work better with ssri or benzo



## Beala (Oct 14, 2006)

Wondering with those of you who take lamictal. Do you take it with a ssri and which one ? and or a anti-anxiety / xanax or klonapan? Which you think works best ?


----------



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

I find lamictal and prozac and xanax helpfull but those with the memory loss should think twice befor taking xanax because it has strong effects of memory loss


----------

